# Goodbye Routaners



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

It's been fun, mostly. After having a check engine light for the second time (trans solenoid or bad valve body) and having lthe trans lock up in 4th gear merging onto the turnpike, then having it get stuck in 2nd gear (limp-home mode), we traded in the '10 Routan for a leftover '12 Chrysler T&C. The T&C is quite a step above the Routan in ride and interior. Too bad VW didn't update the interior when the '11s came out, but that probably wouldn't have helped sales anyway. The 3.6L is super quick when your foot is in it, but the 6 spd is more geared for economy, even in the regular mode with the econ button off. If anyone is interested, I've got the stow & go seats and large aftermarket console available. The seats are from a 2011 T&C, are leather in the brown that matches the '11 & '12 Routans sierra stone color, and the console is painted to match the '10 Routan seat color called ceylon beige, but can be painted to match any interior color. Use the search tab above right to find pictures and info on the stow & go seats and console. The seats will fit any '09-'12 Routan, with the color being the only limiting factor. The floor cover is included also. PM me if interested.


----------



## Air_Cooled_Nut (Mar 15, 2000)

Sorry to see you go, you did some really cool stuff to yours. :beer:


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Blackout*

Thanks, it was fun to experiment with the vinyl wrap carbon fiber, and the Audi-like driving lights came out pretty good, I thought. We were sorry to see it go, both of us really liked the Routan very much, and probably would have bought another if there were any new ones around, but we need a super reliable vehicle, as it is used as a handicapped van. Probably won't do that stuff to the T&C........but it is black........and would probably look killer all blacked out........and the black burled wood-look stuff on the dash and doors is a bit too subtle........hmmmm, maybe (don't tell my wife!).


----------



## tuanies (Oct 16, 2009)

VWroutanvanman said:


> Thanks, it was fun to experiment with the vinyl wrap carbon fiber, and the Audi-like driving lights came out pretty good, I thought. We were sorry to see it go, both of us really liked the Routan very much, and probably would have bought another if there were any new ones around, but we need a super reliable vehicle, as it is used as a handicapped van. Probably won't do that stuff to the T&C........but it is black........and would probably look killer all blacked out........and the black burled wood-look stuff on the dash and doors is a bit too subtle........hmmmm, maybe (don't tell my wife!).


Just start bolting on Chrysler Town & Country S blacked out parts to it


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*S T&C*

Yeah, the S model would have been on the hit list if available, or the coming John Varvatos version also, but that one will probably be the top end T&C, priced above the Limited. I think I can replicate a lot of the S models' blackout with vinyl wrap and plasticote. We'll see.


----------

